# Trident Tigers



## stmarshall (Jan 24, 2012)

Does anybody know anybody or any place in the Metroplex that has Trident Tiger Africans?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

that's a fish right.


----------



## stmarshall (Jan 24, 2012)

It is an African chiclid with tri-cuspid teeth and hard to find. I know we do plants but thought somebody might know.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

have you thought about Texas Cichlid Assocation, maybe a member might have some.


----------



## stmarshall (Jan 24, 2012)

I tried, no luck yet, thanks


----------

